# A.I. complete



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Not sure where to post this, but I just A.I.ed my first does this year for fall kids. One to Goofy (who sold as a6 year old last year for $25,500) and one to Motorboat, Goody x Smokestack x 900. I'll be testing in 30 days to confirm pregnancy! Wish me luck! Pictured is Goofy.


----------



## DMSMBoers (Dec 23, 2013)

Those should be some super nice babies! What are you hoping for wethers, bucks or does?


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

the head on the boer buck looks like a photo shop mistake... I cant make out his face and it looks like he is missing a horn


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow, that does look a bit strange.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

I noticed that too...


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

TDG-Farms said:


> the head on the boer buck looks like a photo shop mistake... I cant make out his face and it looks like he is missing a horn


 I am glad you said this because I was thinking WHAT is wrong with his face....


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

LOL...hence the name Goofy! He has one horn that comes down and forward due to an injury when he was young. He had his ear forward and high, then a long beard. If you zoom in you can see what I'm taking about. I've attached a front shot of him. And I'm hoping for males. A keeper buck and/or wethers.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Hmm....pic didn't attach. Let's try that again


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

he is goofy looking yet very studly, but WOW quite the price tag! hope your does are bred!


----------



## DMSMBoers (Dec 23, 2013)

I think thats the first time Ive seen a front pic of him. Always seen one side or the other. I was thinking I would want some bucks/wethers too!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Makes more sense now, thanks.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Awesome! Good luck!


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

thank ya all


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

WOW! Big boy! And very handsome  His horns are...interesting, LOL. :greengrin:


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

As my dad loves to say, "smell isn't everything"


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Drew blood and just got test results back.........100% success! I'll be having Goofy kids and Motorboat kids starting in 3 months! Whoohoo! Wish me luck, in 5 days I'm AI'ing 5 does to this wether buck, G Unit sired by Gnormous (2nd pic). Very excited!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Good job, Wendi.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Whoa!!! So cool! That's awesome.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good luck


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

That's awesome. Congrats


----------



## tripledranch (Jul 13, 2013)

*Great % for AI*

Wow, congrats. They say that AI is only 60% successful but you are beating the odds. I am doing AI with wideload and 2cd salute and
maximum impact. I got one straw of Fern Hollows Indian outlaw and if I get any bucks off these guys I will be on cloud 9. Did you use any PG600 or
just natural AI?


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

I know! I'm thrilled!  I used Cdir's and pg600. Very careful with my timing of insemination. At $200+ a straw it can be very nerve racking! Crossing my fingers that the next 2 are successful as well and thanking God for the success I've already had. 

Good luck to you and hope you get a nice buck kid out of the deal.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Diane Heany AI's 1 hour after they go out of heat, and she has had 90% success with that, so late AI could be helpful for you. 
http://www.thebuckbank.com/TIPS_FOR_FOOLPROOF_A-I.pdf


----------



## tripledranch (Jul 13, 2013)

*Great tips. thanks*

Thanks BCG and Little-bits-N-pieces.....This AI adds up... I think I got ripped off. I got Fern Hollows Indian Outlaw at $595/straw and Collateral Damage was 395/each. I better get some rank, show stoppers out of this. Thanks


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Yeah. The proven bucks can get rather expensive (and more nerve racking when you thaw it)! The bucks I would really like to use are $2000+ a straw. G Units daddy is $500, so I figured I'd try the son at $200 first! LOL

Good luck! Hope your investment pays off!


----------



## NWIndianaBoers (Mar 18, 2013)

I happen to live about 30 minutes from the farm that owned Indian Outlaw and I'm friends with them. I have lots of his blood in my herd both from a couple sons I've owned as well as 5 direct daughters from him. It's a strong line that produces well and hopefully the doe takes.


----------



## tripledranch (Jul 13, 2013)

*AI seems to be the new craze in this area*

I appreciate all the info and I wish everyone luck with it. I agree that Indian outlaw is an awesome sire, God rest his sole. Wish you could have
got me a discount though.. Ha ha!


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Test results show positive results! Looks like I'm going to get some G-UNIT kids! Whoohoo! This AI thing is turning out to be a great thing!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is great! Good luck#


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

woo! congrats!! now time to think of rapper names for those G-Unit babies. hehe


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Haha! I never correlated G-Unit with Rapper. I really don't even know any rapper names but Fifty Cent. Lol!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

LOL! well, I think 50 Cent is associated with G-Unit, but there's other rappers you could use....

boys - Drake, Jay-Z, Kanye West, Snoop Dogg, Dr. Dre, Notorious BIG, Diddy, 2pac...etc

girls - Lil Kim, Lauryn Hill, Queen Latifah, Missy Elliott, Fergie...etc

easier with boy names on those....not as many famous female rappers. this would be fun! your goats can have theme songs. LOL!!! :lol:


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Haha! When they're born I'll have to get more ideas from you!


----------

